

Tracking Protection in Firefox for Privacy and Performance [pdf] - jsingleton
http://ieee-security.org/TC/SPW2015/W2SP/papers/W2SP_2015_submission_32.pdf

======
jsingleton
From the paper:

    
    
      To enable Tracking Protection in Firefox 35 and later,
      visit about:config and set privacy.trackingprotection.enabled to true.

~~~
greggarious
Does it play well with NoScript? Adblock?

